# Female betta turns out to be male?



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello. So I got a betta that was sold as a female a few weeks ago. She recently went into a 5 gallon tank with a filter and heater. Well this morning low and behold I find a bubble nest! Guess the betta is a male! Haha. I have no idea how to tell between male and female. Has this happened to anyone? Lol

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

Is this an episode of "Transparent?"

(Just kidding)

It's not unusual with young Bettas.

_


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

Lol. I missed having my male betta doing bubble nests so I got pretty excited when I seen it this morning. It's fun to watch them create it! 😄

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lekoguy (Dec 1, 2016)

I never tire of watching the building of bubble nest.

_


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Do females ever make bubble nests?


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

Good question. I didn't think they did but mine was working on one this morning. And it was sold to me as a female lol

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Mine never did, but it is possible. What color is s/he? The best way to tell is to get a pic of her if she is "transparent"; the best way to tell is to see if s/he has ovaries.


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> Mine never did, but it is possible. What color is s/he? The best way to tell is to get a pic of her if she is "transparent"; the best way to tell is to see if s/he has ovaries.














Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

Best pic I could get. She/he is very active lol

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

From the picture, I can't see an ovary "bulge" but is hard to tell. Keep trying to get more pictures! Sometimes it helps to put them in a see-through cup.


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> From the picture, I can't see an ovary "bulge" but is hard to tell. Keep trying to get more pictures! Sometimes it helps to put them in a see-through cup.












Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

And yes it's top fin is a little shredded looking. It is looking better than before tho. I had it in a nice bowl before I knew the importance of a filter and what not. My cats had knocked over the bowl and broke it. Fish survived as you see but with some fin damage. But is doing well now. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL still hard to tell. For now I'd probably say female... If she was labled that, she has short fins, and it's not unheard of for females to make nests. We won't know 100% until we can figure out if she has ovaries or not.


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

ThatFishThough said:


> LOL still hard to tell. For now I'd probably say female... If she was labled that, she has short fins, and it's not unheard of for females to make nests. We won't know 100% until we can figure out if she has ovaries or not.


Thank you. It really doesn't matter to me. Just suprised me 😜

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Either a female. Or could be a male plakat. Would need a straight side view without flash to really be able to tell.


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Hmmm I would say male, while the upperfin is high.
And yes also females can make bubblenests and put their own eggs in there, also take care of the nest if males won't do it. 
In my fishroom, my opaque males have a fake Overy, so they fake me too, only to put them all apart than they will develope as males. 
Maybe a nice way to see the difference between the a male and female










Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks! 😄

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

looks like a female to me! I have a female crowntail that makes bubble nests, but they're not as impressive as her male counterparts.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks like a male PK to me in body shape/size, dorsal width, and caudal width. Even the HM females I've seen don't have dorsals with that kind of width or height, even though it's damaged.

One way to tell, try to get him/her to flare. Females don't have beards like males have. I could show you pictures to compare if you want.


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

A picture would be nice. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's one of my males compared to a female I had















See how the male has that big flap coming down? Females don't have that. There has been some cases where they have one but not as large as a male's, but they usually don't have one that large.


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks I will check that out!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Copper Betta (Dec 31, 2016)

:smile2:Female bettas sometimes build nests when they want to spawn not often though. Sometimes when breeding bettas she will even help the male make the nest. To tell for sure, females usually have an egg spot that is white between their Ventral fins.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Egg spots aren't reliable in sexing bettas. Young males will have a false egg spot that usually goes away once he's fully grown. I would look for a triangle shape just behind the ventral fins/belly area. On lighter colored females it appears more yellow. Darker bodied its a little harder to make out. This shape is the ovaries and is the best way to determine gender.


----------



## jasbrent (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I believe it's a female still. When I made her flair she looked like in female photo a that was posted to me. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks male. Females can make bubble nests, even take over care of fry. My newest female has a beard that rivals Dumbledore's/Gandalf's. It really is quite confusing sometimes trying to figure out these bettas!


----------

